#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-07
<dholbach> good morning
<hyperair> dholbach: i think you could benefit from a script that sends "good morning" to every channel you've joined just after you've connected ;-)
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> hey hyperair
<hyperair> hi dholbach =)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: meet bobbo
<dholbach> bobbo: meet nigelbabu
<dholbach> :)
<nigelbabu> hello bobbo :)
<bobbo> hello nigelbabu :)
<dholbach> bobbo: basically we don't want to expect patch submitters to do all the leg work, but give them a good experience of getting their patch somewhere
<dholbach> bobbo: we might have submitters there who know about upstream, debian and all the rest of it already and they'll surely help out if they can
<dholbach> but I wouldn't expect that to be the majorit
<dholbach> y
<bobbo> yeah, it took me a while to understand that when I first started contributing
<nigelbabu> since you're fairly new to the process, you can perhaps look at our docs and give us feedback on what's missing
<dholbach> it's tough, particularly with all the different upstream bug trackers and all the rest of it
<nigelbabu> or what's confusing -  it helps a *lot*
<bobbo> nigelbabu, okay, I'm reading over them now, I'll say if I see anything :)
<nigelbabu> bobbo: awesome! thanks :)
<nigelbabu> I'm at work, so I may respond a bit late
<bobbo> nigelbabu, ping
<nigelbabu> bobbo: yes?
<bobbo> nigelbabu, those docs are pretty good, there seems to be enough there to fully explain the process to a newbie and get them ready to start reviewing :)
<nigelbabu> bobbo: awesome :)
<dholbach> bobbo: these are the plans for this cycle for the patch reviewers team:
<dholbach> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-initiative/
<dholbach> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-process
<dholbach> maybe you can see if there's anything on there you'd like to help with that looks particularly good or important to you?
<bobbo> dholbach, looking now :)
<dholbach> cool :)
<bobbo> dholbach, maybe one of the more "technical" ones, I'm not the greatest documentation writer, the edit-patch feature (Bug #586787) was one that immediately stood out
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 586787 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "edit-patch should take an existing patch as an argument and apply it (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586787
<dholbach> bobbo: sure, if you want to have a look at it, that'd be awesome
<dholbach> bobbo: mvo wrote most of edit-patch so it'd might be worth talking to him
<dholbach> bobbo: also there's james_w who wrote some kind of "test patches from bug X for sponsoring" tool, stefanlsd was interested in that task too
<dholbach> that's all the info I can dump on you :)
<bobbo> dholbach, so I should take a look at edit-patch and report in if I hit any brick walls?
<dholbach> bobbo: sure, just try having a chat with the others if they have an immediate idea or a piece of code you can use and see how far you get with the tool :)
<dholbach> good luck :)
<bobbo> dholbach, great :D
<dholbach> nigelbabu: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=689
 * nigelbabu hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs nigelbabu back
<dholbach> if you all can blog about it too, that'd be sweet
<dholbach> ALL: ^
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Also, I'm writing a script all report-debian, takes an LP bug as input and forwards that bug through report-debian to debian!
<nigelbabu> s/all/called
<dholbach> nigelbabu: isn't the LP team working on something like that?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I haven't heard of them working on that
<nigelbabu> I heard bryce working on a pedro button
<dholbach> also it might be worth wrapping it around submittodebian (from ubuntu-dev-tools)
<nigelbabu> but submittodebian is when we have a patch already in a package and want to forward it
<nigelbabu> at least thats the impression I got when I tried it last
<dholbach> nigelbabu: yes, so you just want to forward bugs to debian?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: yep, seb128 asked if we had something for it and I started writing
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I'd have a chat with the LP folks first
<nigelbabu> I already talked to bryce, he helped me a bit when I got stuck
<dholbach> just in case they're working on it so we don't duplicate work :)
<nigelbabu> hm, I should perhaps talk to jml today
<BlackZ> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi BlackZ
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: btw, you guys should think of taking a class at developer week ( when it happens )
<BlackZ> dholbach: I'm following up your e-mail
<BlackZ> nigelbabu: will be done
<nigelbabu> :)
<BlackZ> currently we're re-working to the program
<vish> dholbach: hmm , whats up with the countdown meter? [on the blog]  it just shows a black strip with red patch on the side
<vish> or is it a progress bar?
<vish> oops , it is a progress bar :D  , for some reason i was expecting a number there ;)
<dholbach> vish: progress bar
<dholbach> vish: if you can improve the script to make it prettier… :-)
<vish> dholbach: yeah , i'm trying to find a pretty progress bar , we used it for the -manual
<dholbach> I use python-imaging
<dholbach> it's very primitive
<vish> dholbach: hmm , the guy who did the progressbar for the manual site isnt around right now. I'll hook you up with the good stuff soon ;p
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> bobbo: how are things looking? do you think the process will be easy enough for my mom and dad to make use of? ;-)
<bobbo> dholbach, yeah, the instructions are pretty good, I've worked through quite a few of the bugs and not really hit any problems
<dholbach> cool, that's how we like it
<bobbo> one thing I'm not sure about though is that the instructions tell you to remove the "patch" tag whenever we add "patch-forwarded-upstream" etc.
<dholbach> nigelb, bdmurray: ^?
 * dholbach doesn't know about the state of the discussions and I don't particularly care either way
<bobbo> haha, I struggled with that when I was forwarding a patch to gwibber because I know they use the patch tag to identify patches in their bugs and didn't want to trample all over their project
<bobbo> dholbach, should I just keep working through these bugs or is there anything else you'd like me to do?
<dholbach> let me have a look at the blueprints again and see if there's something
<dholbach> bobbo: what do you think about "add documentation about how to turn a patch into a merge proposal if it's a project maintained in Launchpad"? it might be interesting for cases like gwibber and I wrote up a few bits for that already
<dholbach> bobbo: if you have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix - there's a few reusable bits
<bobbo> dholbach, branch merge proposal?
<dholbach> yep
<bobbo> I could have a look at it, basically grabbing the project's trunk, applying the patch, (testing it?), then committing, pushing and merge requesting?
<dholbach> yep, there might be something on help.launchpad.net too
<dholbach> I don't think you need to write a lot of docs yourself
<dholbach> just string those bits nicely together, so people can work on that if they hit such a case
<bobbo> sure I'll give that a go, you say you've already written up some stuff for it?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<bobbo> great, thanks :)
<dholbach> if you could blog about the operation cleansweep some time this week that'd be nice too
<dholbach> so we keep the message on everybody's radar
<dholbach> bobbo: where do you think we should post the message too?
<bobbo> my domain name has just expired :( too poor to buy it again :D
<dholbach> I think right now we just covered planet ubuntu, maybe ubuntu-devel@
<bobbo> twitter/identi.ca covered?
<dholbach> bobbo: nevermind - that's fine - I just saw you were listed on planet
<dholbach> might be worth mentioning it there too
<dholbach> bobbo: do you think we have enough examples in the docs and stuff that explains when to forward upstream and when not to?
<dholbach> bobbo: somehow I get the feeling that's what's probably most complicated to newcomers
<dholbach> nigelb, stefanlsd and I agreed to have a look at the docs again and I already did a few bits
<bobbo> dholbach, actually yeah, I think that could be expanded, I can imagine people not knowing when to send it up (and whether to go to Debian or straight to upstream)
<dholbach> bobbo: if you have an idea what else to add there in terms of indication or documentation, that'd be nice
<dholbach> bobbo: some times it's just 2 or 3 bullet points that make a difference
<dholbach> … when you're new
<bobbo> dholbach, cool, I'll give it a think :)
<dholbach> thanks muchly :)
<bobbo> dholbach, how does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavidFutcher/PatchMergeRequests look?
<dholbach> bobbo: I'll take a look in a sec
<bobbo> dholbach, it's just a "first draft", I've never written any (decent) technical docs before :)
<dholbach> bobbo: it's great
<dholbach> bobbo: I'd probably add a link to general bzr docs somewhere and put "bzr lp-open" somewhere too, because I like it so much
<dholbach> bobbo: other than that it's in a perfectly mergable state
<dholbach> maybe Mr nigelb can take another look
<dholbach> bobbo: very awesome
<bobbo> dholbach, great, thanks alot, I'd never head of lp-open before
<dholbach> bobbo: opens the lp page of the branch
<dholbach> bobbo: so you just need to click on "submit for merge" or whatever it's called
<bobbo> dholbach, yeah, it's awesome, don't know why more people don't use it :D
<dholbach> bobbo: you're there to improve things: you documented it :-D
<bobbo> heh :D
<nigelb> bobbo: yes, there should only be one tag at a time patch or patch-*
<bobbo> nigelb, what if the upstream actively uses the patch tag to identify bugs with patches? Or should we tell them to just use the "Bugs with patches" filter instead?
<nigelb> bobbo: upstream using LP?
<nigelb> then its a mess :p
<bobbo> hehe :D
<bobbo> are the LP team going to implement a patch status system or are we stuck using tags for a long time?
<nigelb> bobbo: in that case, you can have both.  I see no other way, sadly :(
<dholbach> bobbo: I think we'll get it at some stage, people should be using branches :-D
<bobbo> awesome :)
<dholbach> bobbo: or we should auto-reflow-patches-into-branches
<dholbach> patches, interdiffs, .diff.gz, tarballs *SHUDDER*
<bobbo> hehe :P
<bobbo> I've added some more links in my merge request docs (one to BZR's own docs site and one to help.lp's code review page :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I think there was some talk of having the code review workflow for patches too
<dholbach> nigelb: yep
<nigelb> that would rock!
<bobbo> that'd be awesome :D
<dholbach> bobbo: awesome - are you going to merge it into the guide?
<dholbach> nigelb: you happy with that?
<nigelb> dholbach: what? where?
<bobbo> :D
<dholbach> nigelb: the document bobbo wrote
<bobbo> nigelb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavidFutcher/PatchMergeRequests
<dholbach> nigelb: bobbo is totally rocking it
<nigelb> I got busy with work and missed what was happening here
<dholbach> no worries - take it easy :)
<nigelb> bobbo: ROCK!
<dholbach> seems we're all a pretty excitable bunch :-)
<nigelb> you can make it part of the knowledge base
<nigelb> dholbach: there is a low hanging task for anyone intrested
<dholbach> make it part of the ReviewersTeam namespace and link it from the reviewguide and the knowledge base?
<nigelb> hunt through the linux packaging that we're subscribed, confirm that kernel patch is required and unsubscribe the team
<nigelb> dholbach: yep
<nigelb> bobbo: so, it would be ReviewersTeam/PatchMergeRequests and you can link both to review guide and knowledge base :)
<bobbo> nigelb, great, I'm on it now :)
<dholbach> nigelb: hemanth wants to get involved too
<nigelb> dholbach: get in and get participating :)
<hemanth> :)
<dholbach> nigelb: eh?
<nigelb> ah, I did see him join
<hemanth> nigelb, hi
<nigelb> hemanth: hello, thanks for helping out!
<hemanth> nigelb, my pleasure, was blogging the same, wanted more info on involvement, more related info rather, i went through the wiki
<bobbo> okay, that's the merge proposals guide linked from the Knowledge Base and review Guide and prettied up a bit :)
 * hemanth going through the Workflow
<bobbo> dholbach, any more jobs to offload to me today? I'm working through some more patch bugs but if there're any other things you'd like me to do?
<dholbach> bobbo: is there anything in the patch review blueprint work items that's glaring at you?
<bobbo> dholbach, documentation to help make the decision whether to go upstream or Debian looks do-able?
<dholbach> bobbo: sure, if you have some additional thoughts for it, that'd be fantastic
<bobbo> dholbach, okay, I'll give it a closer look, first idea is a subsection of the page linked to from the workflow that explains it in more detail but won't bulk up the workflow paragraph, maybe gives some example bug reports etc
<dholbach> that sounds like music to my ears
<bobbo> haha, I'll get looking at it then :D
<dholbach> bobbo: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-patch-review-process has your name on it twice now :)
<dholbach> you just went and took over for somebody else :)
<bobbo> wooot :D
<bobbo> dholbach, is there an official Canonical time to stop working?
<dholbach> bobbo: I guess that depends on what your contract is ;-)
<nigelb> bobbo: how much of coding do you do?
<nigelb> if you'd like to code, I have a task you might want to take over
<dholbach> nigelb: bobbo's gone for today I think
<dholbach> and I'm just about to leave too so I'll make it home before the rain starts
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<bobbo> nigelb, ping
<ajmitch> greetings
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-08
<nigelb> ajmitch: Greeting alien from australia :p
<nigelb> bobbo: pong
<ajmitch> nigelb: oh that's just nasty, evil & wrong
<nigelb> ajmitch: haha
<nigelb> seriously though, good morning :)
<ajmitch> good afternoon, for it is afternoon here in *new zealand* :)
<nigelb> I just woke, my internal time clock is not yet synchronized
<ajmitch> nor your world map :)
<ajmitch> so have you cut down the 2000 patches down to a manageable number?
<nigelb> not yet.  It was 1952 at launch, now its closer to 1930
<nigelb> I'll work on a few today
<ajmitch> I'm surprised that there are still the main/universe sponsors on the graphs on the qa.u.c/reports/patches page
<nigelb> poke brian
<nigelb> he'll fix it :)
<ajmitch> not really important
<nigelb> lazy :P
<ajmitch> it's called prioritising workloads :)
<nigelb> Now I just struck me it might be there for historical purposes
<ajmitch> maybe, but the lines are just noise at the bottom at the moment :)
<nigelb> I'll talk to brian tomorrow
<dholbach> good morning
<bobbo> good morning everyone :)
<bobbo> nigelb, ping
<bobbo> I've written up some docs on deciding whether to send a patch to Debian or original upstream if anyone has the time to look at them (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavidFutcher/UpstreamOrDebian)
<dholbach> bobbo: I'll have a look in a bit
<bobbo> dholbach, thanks, I'm just working through some patch reviews right now, if that's okay?
<dholbach> bobbo: sure, go ahead - that's awesome
<dholbach> it'll give us more experience and a head-start :)
<BlackZ> .
<BlackZ> ops, sorry
<BlackZ> damn keyboard!
<BlackZ> dholbach: is the review script running?
<dholbach> BlackZ: which one?
<BlackZ> the bug subscriber
<dholbach> BlackZ: bdmurray would know
<dholbach> or nigelb
<BlackZ> oh, ok
<dholbach> bobbo: looks great to me - do you think it could be merged into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Intro/PatchesForwarding somehow?
<dholbach> bobbo: because that's what used in the reviewguide and other places
<bobbo> dholbach, yeah, it could merge in there fine, I'm currently sending a bug up to Debian but I'll do it when I've finished that
<dholbach> bobbo: awesome, take it easy
<bobbo> dholbach, :D  that's the unreviewed bug count under 1900, too :P
<dholbach> bobbo: man - that's awesome
<bobbo> nigelbabu, ping
<nigelbabu> bobbo: pong
<nigelbabu> bobbo:
<nigelbabu> jussi: poke
<jussi> hrm?
<bobbo> nigelbabu, you mentioned a programming task you may have for me?
<nigelbabu> jussi: can you introduce bobbo to m4v.  He's going to write the plugin for us.
<nigelbabu> jussi: I'm at work, not much time on hands
<jussi> bobbo: please join #unbuntu-bots-devel
<jussi> err
<jussi> bobbo: please join #ubuntu-bots-devel
<jussi> typos ftw
<nigelbabu> bobbo: so the task is to write a plugin for ubottu that will give the output as total of bugs in review queue
<bobbo> awesome :)
<nigelbabu> most of the code that you might want are in launchpad.net/ubuntu-review-overview
<nigelbabu> you can just reuse that code for the launchpad related stuff :)
<nigelbabu> vish: err, where you able to get in touch with the person you'd talk to about pretty progress bars?
<vish> nigelb: i havent seen him around yet , i'm keeping an eye out for him , no worries
<vish> nigelbabu: ^
<nigelbabu> vish: awesome thanks :)
<dholbach> bobbo: blog test successful
<dholbach> bobbo: if you don't get the bot sorted out, don't worry too much
<dholbach> nigelb: you could talk to tsimpson for the bot stuff too
<dholbach> nigelb: he has quite some experience
<bobbo> dholbach, I've got the bot going, it's just been a hack so far :D
<dholbach> bobbo: as I said: don't throw yourself into neverending misery :)
<bobbo> dholbach, I'll try :D  have a good lunch?
<dholbach> bobbo: yeah, met a good friend, had some good Vietnamese food, went for a walk with the dog in the park afterwards
<dholbach> now I should probably go and make some tea
<bobbo> awesome :D
<dholbach> nigelb: can you review all the work items for the patch-review blueprints again - I think we can consider some of them done with the work that bobbo has done
<dholbach> (and we all did in the last few days)
<daker> hi @all
<vish> dholbach: daker is the one i was telling you about for he progressbar
<vish> the*
<dholbach> hey daker
<dholbach> daker: what kind of progressbar did you work on?
<vish> dholbach: he did the progressbar for the -manual , not sure if he has a screenshot lying around
<dholbach> nigelb: also I think it'd make sense to try to transform some of the work items into something that can actually be done as part of "doing something"
<dholbach> for example "Lead activity to clear backlog and generate identity for team" is a bit like a neverending task
<dholbach> I'd prefer if we could get some of this stuff sorted out and worked on, then go and move on to the next thing that needs doing
<dholbach> vish, daker: this is what I currently have for drawing those primitive progressbars: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk/annotate/head:/countdown.py
<dholbach> basically a lot of im.putpixel((x,y), (255,0,0)) :)
<daker> dholbach, i was reading the wiki
<daker> can you explain more what this progressbar should do ?
<dholbach> nigelb: how is 12:00 UTC on Thursday for you? I was thinking of giving a session for the Packaging Training session
<dholbach> daker: we have two numbers: one is number of total patches that need handling, the other one how much we dealt with already
<dholbach> daker: what you can see right now is: "the red part" is what we dealt with
<dholbach> bobbo: or we'd give a quick irc session on Thursday about it - what do you think?
<dholbach> bobbo: just go through the process, explain it and answer questions
<dholbach> bobbo: maybe look at a nice example together
<bobbo> dholbach, I'd be up for that :)
<dholbach> bobbo: awesome - I'll pencil it in and write an announce in a bit
 * dholbach hugs bobbo
<daker> dholbach, this PB should be displayed on the blogs ? right
<daker> so we will use html & css
<dholbach> daker: the way it works right now is simply a .png file that is created and that people can integrate by just using it in an <img> tag
<dholbach> daker: if there's a more beautiful and cleverer way to do it, I'm totally up for it
<daker> oki
<vish> daker: its basically a meter similar to how we used for manual to keep track of completion..
<daker> is there any mailing list for this team ?
<vish> daker: you can just ping us here . , we dont have an ML for discussion do we? dholbach ?
<dholbach> I don't think we do
<daker> oki
<vish> daker: thanks for looking into this :)
<daker> no problem :)
<dholbach> bobbo: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/packaging-training-patch-reviewers-team-and-operation-cleansweep/ ← ok?
<bobbo> dholbach, epic :D
<dholbach> might be worth microblogging / mailing about it :-)
<bobbo> I'll put it on my twitter&identica :)
<dholbach> daker: awesome, thanks
<daker> dholbach, you are welcome
<dholbach> :)
<bobbo> argh, Launchpad API operations keep timing out :(
<dholbach> bobbo: what's your problem with LP?
<dholbach> bobbo: what are you trying to get?
<bobbo> dholbach, I'm trying to get the number of patches reviewed & unreviewed
<bobbo> using the code from the progress bar
<bobbo> but everytime it runs I get a timeout and nothing I can think of can fix it
<dholbach> bobbo: I can write it out to a .txt file for you
<dholbach> bobbo: I already have http://daniel.holba.ch/review/in-the-queue.txt
<bobbo> but I thought the point of the bought was to have a command that will get the current numbers?
<dholbach> bobbo: you'd just need to "import urllib; total=int(urllib.urlopen('http://daniel.holba.ch/review/in-the-queue.txt').read().strip())"
<dholbach> I could update it to run every few mins
<bobbo> awesome :D
<dholbach> in any case it's not worth killing yourself with it :)
<dholbach> not for a bot
<bobbo> haha, it's cool :D
<dholbach> I'll write out another file called total.txt and update the frequency
<dholbach> I feel that docs and actually working on patches is more important ;-)
<bobbo> fair enough :)
<dholbach> just a sec :)
<dholbach> bobbo just told me he did at least ~50 patches today
<dholbach> nigelb: proposed a new branch
<vish> bobbo: what is the "input" tag for?
<bobbo> vish, bugs to do with user input, like button presses not doing the right stuff, afaik
<vish> hmm , i think we have too many tags ;p
<bobbo> vish, yeah there're far too many :(
<daker> vish, check out https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/+junk/ubuntu-reviews
<vish> daker: cool! we can reverse the bg and it looks perfect
<vish> daker: one doubt. the red > green will always be shown or will the green be shown only when reaching completion?
<daker> only when reaching completion
<vish> awesome!
<vish> nigelb: ^ daker was the one i was telling about ;)
<daker> vish, open the html and search : "style="width:75%""
<nigelb> daker: thanks for help :) I'm just so backup in stuff I have to finish I have no time to do stuff :/
<daker> change the percentage then you can see the effect
<daker> nigelb, no problem :)
<vish> daker: neat , and pretty :)
<daker> thanks
<vish> now we have to make sure it works with dholbach's script and we are set
<vish> rather just make it work ;p
<daker> vish don't worry
<vish> daker: not really worrying , the whole time in UDS, at every mention of the manual site , Benjamin will start talking about you for 5 mins  ;)
<vish> at one point we were considering cloning you ;p
<daker> hhhhhh
<daker> the idea is that i write some line of javascript that parse http://daniel.holba.ch/review/in-the-queue.txt and total.txt, calculate the percent then print it to the screen
<daker> and people will just have to put a javascript file like this : <script type="text/javascript" src="http//site.com/somejsfile.js"></script>
<vish> cool. i think dholbach will host that
<daker> oki
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-09
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> dholbach: at the time that you folks are conducting the class, its my last hour at work, but I might be around
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I thought we could do one of the next bug days as a patch review day
<nigelbabu> sure, we can, just to give a kick off
<dholbach> nigelbabu: no worries - I'm sure bobbo will do a great job :)
<nigelbabu> yep, I'm sure too
<nigelbabu> I wish I had free time like him to do this stuff.  How I envy him
<ddecator> nigelbabu: you're talking to people while at work. i have little pity :p
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I put your name in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning :-)
<nigelbabu> ddecator: I'm only talking about stuff that's important, user days, patch review, etc
<ddecator> nigelbabu: all the same, a lot of people can't even have IRC open at work :p
<nigelbabu> well, i'm lucky.  so far
<nigelbabu> also, I get work done
<ddecator> no doubt
<ddecator> you multitask like no other
<nigelbabu> dholbach: No problem.  I'll talk to pedro and get that going
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> let me know when it's scheduled
<vish> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> heya vish, hey seb128
<vish> dholbach:  check out https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/+junk/ubuntu-reviews
<dholbach> seb128: Operation Cleansweep kicked off - time to blog about it! :)
<vish>  <daker> the idea is that i write some line of javascript that parse http://daniel.holba.ch/review/in-the-queue.txt and total.txt, calculate the percent then print it to the screen
<vish>  <daker> and people will just have to put a javascript file like this : <script type="text/javascript" src="http//site.com/somejsfile.js"></script>
<seb128> hey dholbach
<seb128> how are you?
<seb128> nice!
<dholbach> good good :)
<dholbach> vish: but it says percentage=75?
<dholbach> vish: where's the javascript?
<vish> dholbach: just the image for now , he hasnt yet written it :)
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> vish: can we merge that into ubuntu-review-overview somehow? so that the countdown.py generates all that stuff?
<dholbach> vish: it could write out the .css file with the correct percentage
<dholbach> vish: so we don't have to mess with javascript
<vish> oh , which ever you prefer
<dholbach> it looks easier to me :)
<dholbach> vish: what is the necessary HTML going to be to display the thing bar afterwards?
<vish> dholbach: i'm not really sure. we can poke daker about it
<dholbach> I'll go and poke it a bit
<bobbo> morning all
<dholbach> heya bobbo
<bobbo> hey dholbach :)
<BlackZ> good morning!
<bobbo> is there a tag for patches that aren't suitable to be sent anywhere (only apply in Ubuntu)? I've noticed a couple but just left them alone for now, but if there's no tag they're still going to show up as needing reviewed
<dholbach> bobbo: that's an interesting question, nigelb and bdmurray might know if there's something
<nigelbabu> Right now, none.  I generally poke the person responsible directly in those cases
<nigelbabu> bobbo: what do you propose in that case?
<bobbo> nigelb, I'm not too sure, tbh, in some cases it'll be up to universe-sponsors to touch, so there's nothing we can really do about it
<bobbo> but I don't think we want to slap a "patch-exempt" or similar tag on it because then -sponsors may ignore it
<nigelbabu> bobbo: I was thinking of something like patch-reviewed to say that this works and ready for packaging
<bobbo> nigelbabu, that makes sense
<nigelbabu> so we can have low hanging tasks for people who want to package for ubuntu
<nigelbabu> I'll talk to brian.  My "talk to brian about" list is big enough to bug him one of these days :)
<bobbo> awesome :)
<dholbach> what would stop it to get it into sponsoring?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: it might be simple patches instead of debdiffs
<nigelbabu> AFAIK sponsors don't like simple patches
<nigelbabu> brb, lunch
<dholbach> nigelbabu: sponsors should just write the changelog entry and be done with it
<nigelbabu> dholbach: talk to them :D
<nigelbabu> if sponsors are okay with it, simple patches after testing can make it to sponsor queue
<nigelbabu> alternatively, we test patches by packaging them and then installing.  It would only be trivial to have us send the debdiffs for sponsoring
<dholbach> vish: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html
<dholbach> vish: the HTML in there is relatively short and might be interesting for others
<dholbach> vish: the .css is created by a cronjob every now and then
<nigelbabu> dholbach: wow, that looks awesome!
<dholbach> nigelbabu: daker's work
<bobbo> +1 on awesome :D
<nigelbabu> hm, I have to find him and thank him today :)
<dholbach> vish: I didn't find a way to put in the percentage, but I don't know anything about css
<dholbach> so people have to use something like what's in example.html to use it
<dholbach> if they need a static picture, they should go with meter.png / meter.horiz.png
<nigelbabu> who's scheduled to blog today? jono? jcastro?
 * dholbach dunno
<dholbach> I have to prepare two talks for Saturday
<dholbach> I'll be busy with other stuff today
<nigelbabu> I'll poke jono as soon as he wakes up :)
<nigelbabu> 'bout time he helped :D
<vish> dholbach: i dunno either , lets hope daker knows :D
<bobbo> ugh, maverick hates me, just crashed for a second time and now it's fscking my Home drive but taking forever :(
<bobbo> @patchcount
<patchbot> bobbo: Total: 2290     Left in Queue: 2091     8.7% complete
<bobbo> @total
<patchbot> bobbo: Total patches: 2290
<bobbo> @queued
<patchbot> bobbo: Patches in queue: 2091
<bobbo> @percent
<patchbot> bobbo: 8.7% complete
<bobbo> </spam>
<vish> bobbo: cool! well done :)
 * nigelbabu hugs bobbo
<nigelbabu> dholbach: ^ we haz new bot!
<dholbach> bobbo: ugh, that's probably why I still have it running in a VM
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> well done
<nigelbabu> @queued
<patchbot> nigelbabu: Patches in queue: 2091
<nigelbabu> that doesn't seem right
<seb128> the url is int the topic has still some 270 bugs
<seb128> where are the other 1800 hidding?
<nigelbabu> I'll update that topic one now
<seb128> what list should be used for review?
<seb128> nigelbabu, thanks
<nigelbabu> the big list
<bobbo> I'm grabbing these numbers from dholbach's server, total.txt and in-the-queue.txt
<seb128> the second url in the topic?
<seb128> it lists patches already reviewed
<nigelbabu> http://tinyurl.com/2u7kf3b
<nigelbabu> seb128: ^
<seb128> oh, nicer
<seb128> thanks nigelbb
<seb128> thanks nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> seb128: no problem.  actually, I should have done that ages ago!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-reviews to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Reviews IRC Channel : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam || Patches yet to be reviewed : http://tinyurl.com/2u7kf3b || http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
 * nigelbabu bows
<nigelbabu> bobbo: can you make patchbot show only the number corresponding to the link?
<nigelbabu> err.. the link I just put on topic
<vish> hmm , could the pathbot update the topic everyhr or everyday?
<vish> with the count
<nigelbabu> yes, good idea, but we need permission for that.  I'll talk to jussi or nhandler
<bobbo> nigelbabu, I'm getting the numbers off dholbach's server, so you'd need to ask him, I don't know what code he's running to get the numbers
<jussi> who what?
<jussi> :D
<vish> hehe ;)
<nigelbabu> talk of the devil
<nigelbabu> jussi: we have patchbot with that plugin bobbo wrote.  we were wondering if it could be given topic changing permissions to change the topic every day
<nigelbabu> bobbo: I'll look at dholbach's code.  I have that one
<jussi> nigelbabu: is it headding for ubottu?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: that's countdown.py
<vish> hourly would work as well
<nigelbabu> jussi: I'm not sure yet.  Is it okay to have this in ubottu?  I'm hoping it makes it there
<nigelbabu> vish: too much spam
<vish> trihourly then :p
<nigelbabu> vish: trihourly would mean thrice every hour right? :D
<jussi> nigelbabu: I think so... ubot4 in anycase. best to have a chat in #ubuntu-bots-devel about it
<vish> nigelb: yup
<nigelbabu> jussi: ah, ugh, later today.  Work.
<bobbo> dholbach, http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/planet-ubuntu/operation-cleansweep
<dholbach> bobbo: that's awesome!
<dholbach> well done
<bobbo> dholbach, thanks :)
 * bobbo returns to Launchpad ... timeout :D
<bobbo> woot, number of bugs in the queue is now <1800 :D
 * dholbach hugs bobbo
<dholbach> bobbo: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html doesn't look that bad, does it
<dholbach> we still have a few days left until release :)
<bobbo> dholbach, looks pretty awesome :D
<jono> bobbo, ping?
<bobbo> jono, pong :)
<jono> bobbo, hey!
<jono> bobbo, we are about to have our team call, would you like to join us?
<jono> dholbach can give you the dial in details
<dholbach> bobbo: hang on
<bobbo> jono, sure :)
<jono> cool
<jono> ok dialing in now
 * nigelb waves
 * dholbach hugs bobbo
<BlackZ> hey bobbo, thanks for the awesome work!
<nigelb> dholbach: re: blueprint, I think my WI on the "lead activity" can be done or in progress
<nigelb> but, I'm unsure as of now
<dholbach> nigelb: maybe rephrase?
<nigelb> I'll rephrase to "Initiate activity"?
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> sounds good to me
<nigelb> I'll make the change now
<dholbach> super
<nigelb> bdmurray: If you've got the time today, please PM me.  Quite a bit of things to talk to you about the script.
<nigelb> I'll mail you if you're not around today
<nigelb> dholbach: done!
<dholbach> nigelb: "dd more documentation to make the decision if it needs to go upstream or to debian easier (add examples)" - do you think that's done already?
<nigelb> yeah, but not by me, hence I'm not sure what to do there
<dholbach> nigelb: if you consider it done, set it to done :)
<nigelb> dholbach: ah, ok. setting.
<dholbach> it's just this way because at UDS you, stefanlsd and I said "yeah, we'll work this out"
<dholbach> and it it's done, it's done
<dholbach> I should probably set stefan's to done too :)
<nigelb> yea, you rock :)
<dholbach> and assign it to bobbo because he put some good work into the docs
<nigelb> okay !
<dholbach> nigelb: otherwise it'll feel like we make no progress :)
<nigelb> dholbach: the bug numbers is all I look for progress
<dholbach> nigelb: yeah, but the organisational stuff too :)(
<nigelb> I'm going to remove a bunch of linux ones that got into the list
<nigelb> that should bring the numbers further down
<bobbo> ugh, Maverick died for the 5th time today :(
<nigelb> dholbach: I think brian's task of publishing the script can be marked done too
<nigelb> he did that before uds, but jml (or whoever took notes) didn't know that I think
<dholbach> nigelb: which one was that?
<nigelb> [brian-murray] Brian to publish bzr branch where script it is in ubuntu-qa-tools:
<nigelb> its on the qa team's trunk
<nigelb> but perhaps we can ask him to use the branch that we dump the scripts in
<dholbach> I'll mark it as done
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> time for me to go home and call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone and see you tomorrow!
<nigelb> Just an announcement! We were at 1952 bugs at launch, down to 1687 bugs now!
<nigelb> @status
<daker> vish, i need a logo of the ubuntu reviewers team 32*32 pls
<vish> daker: hi..
<vish> just a sec. i dont have one ready yet. I'll try to get one done now.
<daker> take your time
<vish> daker: dholbach was mentioning he would prefer the css rather than a js
<vish> daker:  http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html
<vish> <dholbach> : the HTML in there is relatively short and might be interesting for others
<vish>  <dholbach> : the .css is created by a cronjob every now and then
<vish> daker:  <dholbach> : can we merge that into ubuntu-review-overview somehow? so that the countdown.py generates all that stuff?
<daker> vish, i'll show you what i have done then we can discuss
<vish> cool
<daker> vish, you host it for now to see the result
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/+junk/ubuntu-reviews
<vish> daker: could you just post a screenshot ;)
<daker> oki
<vish> daker: also , dholbach had a few questions. i think the two of you need to get together and dish it out.  he was here till a few hrs ago.
<daker> http://imagebin.org/100664
<vish> daker: neat!
<vish> daker: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/Review-team-32.png
<vish> daker: the 32px icon is for?
<daker> vish, i want to put it on the left
<daker> brb
<vish> daker: it would get too crowded with too many icons
<vish> we can just replace the ubuntu logo with the review logo
<vish> daker: on the left we can have the raw numbers.  "1231 Done"
<vish> or maybe a "123 remaining"
<vish> and no need the tiny review logo in the bottom either
<vish> the Done count would be easier/saner , since it would always increase , but the remaining count will always vary up or down and confuse
<daker> vish, http://imagebin.org/100680
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> morning dholbach
<nigelbabu> if you notice, the numbers are less than 1700 today
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I just had the thought that we should probably try to avoid to create the perception that "all the patches were integrated"
<nigelbabu> I did some review last night
<nigelbabu> didn't get you
<nigelbabu> you mean the feeling that if something is not in the review queue, its integrated?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: eh?
<dholbach> instead I think we should say in bold letters XYZ patches were reviewed, and then list individually how many patches are forwarded to upstream, to debian, etc etc
<dholbach> if you see what I mean
<nigelbabu> yep, agreed.  Next time i ask someone to blog, I'll mention that
<dholbach> I'll do it too
<dholbach> nigelbabu: what do you think about picking a day each week or maybe every two weeks where we blog the "stats"?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: hahaha, I already thought of doing that every monday with alternating folks doing it
<nigelbabu> I think I even talked about it in the channel
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Great minds think alike :D
<dholbach> ok, I'll do monday then
<dholbach> maybe we should also do the stats comparing with last week
<dholbach> still in the queue: 1789 (-250)
<dholbach> or something
<nigelbabu> dholbach: yep, I'm also thinking of asking the UWN folks to publish patch stats (not of cleansweep though), just overall ubuntu patches
<dholbach> that might work - with a link to the patch reviewers team
<nigelbabu> yep, so we can ask to add a line "As always Bug Squad and Reviewers Team need help"
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> nigelbabu: you know what, I'll write a script that'll run every monday and it'll write up what changed since the last run
<nigelbabu> dholbach: that works too.  if they can look at a page for stats like people.dholbach.com/patch-weekly-report.txt, would be great!
<dholbach> that makes it easier to copy and paste
<nigelbabu> You are so full of awesome :)
<dholbach> I try :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-review-overview/+activereviews
<dholbach> vish: did you manage to have a chat with daker?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: oh yeah, forgot
<dholbach> vish: about http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html and http://daniel.holba.ch/review/meter.css
<nigelbabu> dholbach: can I say ack and will you merge it in? I'm at work and away from my ssh keys for another 7 hours
<dholbach> sure
<vish> dholbach: hi.. he was on here for a few mins , and this was what he had come up with > http://imagebin.org/100680
<nigelbabu> dholbach: ok, ack :D
<vish> dholbach: still needs work
<vish> dholbach: also , i told him you prefer it to be a css
<dholbach> thanks nigelbabu
<vish> why is the world round :(
<vish> timezones suck!
<dholbach> vish: the problem is that we want people to just have html that doesn't change - we can't have them update the html with actual percentage values if you see what I mean
<dholbach> vish: however it's done and which technology is used, I don't care much TBH :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: if you can give changing css, then it works
<dholbach> that's what the current branch does
<dholbach> if I need to put other changes in there, I'm happy to do that
<nigelbabu> then tats all is needed I suppose, since the code in the html doesn't change.  what needs to be done,however, is to correct the html to be a snippet instead of a page
<dholbach> vish: but http://imagebin.org/100680 looks GREAT
<vish> dholbach: yeah. i'll try to get him here at the same time you are here , would be easier to get it done quick
<dholbach> or we do it over mail
<vish> dholbach: yeah , it looks nice , we could probably use a little less icons and add counter there
<dholbach> dholbach at ubuntu dot com
<vish> will send him that
 * dholbach hugs you all
<bobbo> morning all :)
<ansgar> Good afternood :)
<dholbach> heya bobbo
<bobbo> hey dholbach :)
<bobbo> dholbach, I wrote up a progress bog update, like Jono asked
<dholbach> yeah, I saw it!
<dholbach> good work!
<ansgar> The first two days more patches per day have been reviewed than required to reach the goal of having all reviewed by the next Ubuntu release?
<dholbach> bobbo: nigelb and I just talked about writing a small script that basically just gets stats and compares them with the stats since the last run, so we can easier keep track of what happened between weeks
<dholbach> bobbo: and get that into UWN, etc.
<ansgar> If you finish too soon, you could do the same for Debian's BTS ;-)
<dholbach> haha
<bobbo> dholbach, could it keep it's data in a csv file or similar then just compare it? That sounds do-able
<dholbach> bobbo: that's exactly what I'm working on right now :)
 * dholbach hugs bobbo
<bobbo> dholbach, if you wanna offload it to someone else, I'd gladly help
<dholbach> bobbo: I'll poke it just a bit longer and see where I can get it to
<bobbo> dholbach, awesome, in that case, off to launchpad for more patches :D
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<bobbo> dholbach, if I temporarily disappear at any point, I'm not trying to avoid work, I'm getting an insane memory leak in policykit so have to reboot every now and then :)
<dholbach> man, that's nuts
<dholbach> you should have used maverick only in a VM! :)
<dholbach> is there a bug report about it?
<bobbo> dholbach, I should probably look for one
<bobbo> dholbach, you're too sensible, first bug report I find has a workaround :D
<dholbach> bobbo: I lived through a lot of development release pain already :)
<dholbach> bobbo, nigelbabu: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<dholbach> and less interestingly http://daniel.holba.ch/review/stats.csv
<dholbach> nigelbabu: it'll get updated every monday
<bobbo> dholbach, that's awesome :D
<dholbach> now we just need to tell the UWN team about it
 * dholbach goes back to writing talks
<dholbach> I'll update it on sunday, that's where the uwn is released
<bobbo> woot, just uploaded a patch that went patch-needswork yesterday and the authors responded, the system works :D
 * BlackZ hugs bobbo 
<vish> @patchcount
<vish> oh , no patchbot :p
<bobbo> @patchcount
<patchbot> bobbo: Total: 2289     Left in Queue: 2059     10.0% complete
<bobbo> vish, ^
<vish> bad patchbot ;p
<hyperair> lol
<bobbo> vish, haha, must have closed the terminal window he was running in
<hyperair> why no daemonize it?
<dholbach> bobbo: did you upload the patch?
<bobbo> dholbach, yeah, but I'm forwarding it to Debian too, just a lot of the Debian bugs have been sitting there for years so I wasn't too hopeful for it getting uploaded any time soon
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> good work
<bobbo> dholbach, when is our training session starting?
<dholbach> bobbo: 12 utc
<ajmitch> hi people
<bobbo> dholbach, okay, so that'll be 1pm my time, I can never get the hang of UTC :D
<seb128> could somebody unscribed the reviewers from bug #588772?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 588772 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crashes when configuring user (affects: 1) (heat: 421)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588772
<seb128> unsubscribe
<ajmitch> sure
<seb128> thanks
<dholbach> bobbo: date; date -u
 * dholbach adds seb128 to ubuntu-reviewers
<ajmitch> removed the subscription now
<bobbo> dholbach, thanks :D
<seb128> dholbach, yet another team for me now?! ;-)
 * ajmitch just adds 12 :)
<ajmitch> seb128: you needed another badge on LP
<dholbach> seb128: ce n'est pas une équipe ennuyeuse, c'est L'ÉQUIPE
<BlackZ> seb128: hey, welcome aboard!
 * ajmitch finally expired from ubuntu-{main,universe}-sponsors
<BlackZ> \o
<seb128> lol
<seb128> it's my fault, I should have learnt that every time you touch something around you get tricked into new work
<seb128> or responsabilities
<seb128> ;-)
<ajmitch> especially with dholbach around
<dholbach> ajmitch: no no, I make the same mistakes as seb128
<BlackZ> lol
<dholbach> still didn't learn my lesson either
<nigelbabu> dholbach: interesting report!
<nigelbabu> seb128: that's how I got sucked into reviewers team in the first place
<ajmitch> dholbach: worse, I got convinced to change some code in LP earlier from a discussion in -motu
<nigelbabu> made the mistake of saying "I'm bored" in #ubuntu-motu
<BlackZ> dholbach: once I have finished to update the mentors documentation, do you want to check the docs for PTC?
<seb128> ok, so bug #558841, what do I do with it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 558841 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 78)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558841
<seb128> the patch there is in maverick
<dholbach> BlackZ: I'm afraid I don't have the time for that
<BlackZ> dholbach: OK
<dholbach> BlackZ: I'm not part of the mentoring team any more
<seb128> but there is another task on the bug which is open
<seb128> should I just drop the patch tag?
<seb128> is somebody going to add it back because there is a patch on the bug?
<nigelbabu> seb128: just unsubscribe
<nigelbabu> if you remove the patch tag, we will get unsubscribed again
<seb128> it's still tagged patch
<seb128> but that's not really correct
<seb128> since that patch has been uploaded
<nigelbabu> true, but unsubscribing gets it out of review queue - our work pool
<seb128> well, it will come back
<nigelbabu> you can add a comment "patch in this bug is accepted, unsubscribing reviewers team"
<seb128> when somebody notice it's a bug with a patch and reviewers are not subscribed
<seb128> ok
<ajmitch> depends if the mass-susbscription script was smart or not
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: it is
<nigelbabu> brian wrote it, dholbach and I have gone through it with a fine comb, but if you want, you can take a peek.  Its in the ubuntu-qa-tools project on LP
<ajmitch> I'll pass, I trust that it'll DTRT :)
 * ajmitch has enough other things to fix up
<nigelbabu> if it doesn't, you can always propose a merge LD
<nigelbabu> :D
<bobbo> Bug #150205 <-- How do we deal with that bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 150205 in baltix (and 17 other projects) "Make menu items labels more consistent and clear (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150205
<daker> hey dholbach http://imagebin.org/100680
<dholbach> hey daker
<dholbach> daker: yeah, vish showed it to me already - it's great
<dholbach> daker: I'm happy to update the css file with the script and everything
<dholbach> daker: is there a way so that people can just include it in a webpage and not update the html themselves?
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html is what I have right now
<dholbach> and http://daniel.holba.ch/review/meter.css (which is automatically generated)
<daker> yes there is
<daker> give me a minutes
<nigelbabu> daker: basically, can we have it as a snippet that people can put up on a website :)
<daker> yes
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> take your time :)
<daker> dholbach, creat a new .js file
<daker> and paste that :
<daker> var gadget =\'<style type="text/css" media="all">@import "meter.css";</style>\'+
<daker> \'<div class="progress-bar"><div id="sample" class="bar">.</div>\'+
<daker> document.write(gadget);
<daker> then people have to just to put the js file any where they want like that
<dholbach> daker: that's cool - can we get the text in there somehow too? :D
<daker> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/widget.js"></script>
<daker> you can test
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: quite a storm you brewed there on debian-mentors.  Actually, there are a few ubuntu devs who are DDs whom you can poke
<nigelbabu> daker: testing
<ajmitch> and getting more by the day, it seems
<dholbach> daker: http://imagebin.org/100680 has percentage - how do we get that into there? :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: did you create that js file yet?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: no
<BlackZ> nigelbabu: I don't think they have always the time to sponsor
<nigelbabu> dholbach: figures, I get blank page here ;)
<BlackZ> also, I know
<nigelbabu> BlackZ: I don't remember who it is, but there a few who're always willing to sponsor
<nigelbabu> dholbach: can poke me when you do, I'll test here
<ajmitch> finding time to sponsor can be a challenge for most of us, I think
<dholbach> nigelbabu: daker and I are still figuring something else out
<BlackZ> heh ajmitch that's true
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: I agree.  Finding time to package is a challenge, so sponsoring can be more time consuming
<nigelbabu> dholbach: ah, ok
<nigelbabu> dholbach: oh, the %! ok!
<daker> dholbach, take a look a here https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/+junk/ubuntu-reviews
<BlackZ> ajmitch: generally you want to sponsor packages which you're familiar, am I wrong?
<dholbach> daker: ok, so I write the .js file like at the end of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adnane002/+junk/ubuntu-reviews/annotate/head:/gadget.js.php ?
<ajmitch> BlackZ: generally yes, especially when there's specific bits of policy to be familiar with
<dholbach> BlackZ: generally it's preferrable if sponsors sponsor stuff they feel comfortable with
<daker> dholbach,  are you going to do all the stuff with python ?
<dholbach> daker: yes
<daker> why ? explain
<BlackZ> dholbach: and I'm agree with that, the reason why I send that e-mail is because there are 20+ pending packages (but I mean just who requested sponsor on debian-mentors)
<dholbach> daker: because it's very easy for me to use
<daker> oki
<dholbach> BlackZ: unfortunately that happens
<dholbach> daker: is that a problem?
<daker> no :)
<dholbach> ok, good :)
<dholbach> I thought I was missing something
<BlackZ> dholbach: I don't want that as a flame as I said in the ml
<BlackZ> some DDs thought so
<BlackZ> (but I hope not)
<dholbach> BlackZ: what are you suggesting should change?
<daker> dholbach, file_total = 'http://daniel.holba.ch/review/total.txt';
<daker> file_inqeue = 'http://daniel.holba.ch/review/in-the-queue.txt';
<BlackZ> dholbach: http://lists.debian.org/debian-mentors/2010/06/msg00160.html
<daker> dholbach,  you have to read the content of those files
<dholbach> daker: I'll create the .js file from where those values are generated
<dholbach> daker: that means I can make the .css static?
<daker> no that your python code have to do that
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> no problem :)
<daker> you have also to regenerate the js file
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> will do
<dholbach> just a few mins
<daker> the js file should like  that :
<daker> var gadget =\'<style type="text/css" media="all">@import "meter.css";</style>\'+
<daker> \'<div class="progress-bar"><div id="sample" class="bar">.</div>\'+
<daker> \'<div id="percentage">the value of the percentage generated with python here %</div>\'+
<daker> document.write(gadget);
<daker> just to tell you that the widget i made is working & we don't have to write any
<daker> just call the js file & it's done
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> just a few more ticks
<daker> oki
<dholbach> daker: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html - good?
<dholbach> I wrote my changes to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dholbach/ubuntu-review-overview/js
<dholbach> and will need to step out for a bit
<dholbach> bobbo: I'll be back in time for our session
<dholbach> bbl
<bobbo> dholbach, okay, I'll go grab some lunch then :)
<daker> hey dholbach
<daker> open default.css
<daker> and change all the "../images/" by "images/"
<dholbach> daker: ah ok, will do - thanks
<dholbach> daker:  you're a rockstar
<dholbach> this is great!
<dholbach> daker: beautiful
<daker> Oh
<dholbach> everybody: http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html
<dholbach> look at the source of the .html - it's tiny
<daker> everyone how want to put the widget on his website
<daker> just put that :
<daker> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/gadget.js"></script>
<bobbo> that's awesome :D
<dholbach> daker's the wizard
<daker> thanks :)
<bobbo> I can't get it to workon my site, I'm not getting any images ...
<daker> put your site here
<bobbo> maybe the urls in gadget.js have to be absolute so people can link to them
 * dholbach just microblogged about the session in a few
<bobbo> http://www.bobbo.me.uk <-- On the right hand side
<daker> Oh i know :)
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 15m in #ubuntu-classroom: Operation Cleansweep and the Patch Reviewers Team!
<daker> dholbach, we should make some changes
<dholbach> daker: ok… what do you have in mind?
<daker> you should add everywhere : 'http://daniel.holba.ch/review'
<daker> -----------------------------------------
<dholbach> daker: do we need to hardcode everything?
<daker> yes
<daker> here is the js file:
<daker> var gadget ='<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/default.css" type="text/css" media="screen">'+
<daker> '<div id="badge">'+
<daker> '<div id="ubuntu-reviewers-logo"></div>'+
<daker> '<div id="ubuntu-logo"></div>'+
<daker> '<div id="progress-bar"><div id="bar" style="width:10%">10%</div></div>'+
<daker> '<div id="percentage">10%</div>'+
<daker> '<div id="ubuntu-review-team"><img src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/images/3.png"><a href="http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-review" target="_blank">Powered by Ubuntu Review Gadget</a></div>'+
<daker> '</div>';
<daker> document.write(gadget);
<daker> and in the default.css you should replace all the "images/" by "http://daniel.holba.ch/review/images/"
<daker> that's all :)
<dholbach> that's unfortunate - I thought there was a way to keep it dynamic somehow
<daker> ????!!!!
<dholbach> so other folks could run the script too and use it on their sites
<dholbach> but I have no clue, so I better shut up :)
<kazade> dholbach, I've come in halfway through the conversation, but you could try replacing "images/" with "/review/images" to prevent depending on the hostname if I understand correctly
<kazade> paths starting with a / are relative to the hostname...
<kazade> ignore me if I've misunderstood what's going on :p
<dholbach> kazade: I could try that
<daker> dholbach, just do what i say then we will see :)
<kazade> where is this js file located?
<dholbach> kazade:
<dholbach>  <script type="text/javascript" src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/gadget.js"></script>
<kazade> ok, so yeah, if you remove the "http://daniel.holba.ch" from every link and retain the leading slash, it will work on any host
<daker> kazade, it will not work :)
<kazade> how so?
<daker> because we don't want people to host the files
<kazade> oh right!
<kazade> this is what I get for entering a conversation midway
<dholbach> daker: why not? :)
<kazade> yes, you are right, in that case you need absolute links
<bobbo> dholbach, don't want to force people to host the files to show the gadget
<dholbach> daker: if people host it when my machine is offline or somebody else runs the script as well I absolutely don't ming
<dholbach> bobbo: sure
<dholbach> whatever, I can hardcode it too
<dholbach> no big deal
<kazade> well... I guess you could publish the resources (images, js etc.) on #ubuntuone ... and link to those files...
<dholbach> I just thought it'd be nice not to
<kazade> then anyone can access it
<bobbo> what about sticking a hostname var at the top so it's really easy to modify if anyone else wants to host it?
<daker> kazade, in that case yes
<dholbach> I'll think about it later on
<dholbach> there's a session to be given now
<daker> oki
<nigelbabu> dholbach, bobbo: good going!
<dholbach> bobbo's rocking
<nigelbabu> dholbach: we should have a bobbo huggers team now :D
<dholbach> totally
<nigelbabu> dholbach: ouch, the how to fix docs I intended to write with the whole pbuilder etc is not yet ready :/ sorry.
<dholbach> we need to integrate edit-patch in there
<dholbach> now that bobbo fixed it up
<nigelbabu> dholbach: we can rewrite the whole How to fix to gear towards us.  I'll do it tonight
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I think we can probably have a general guide that suits us all
<nigelbabu> Lets see what i can come up with :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: have a look at the HowToFix page first - I'm sure it's in there already and just need a few small fixes
<dholbach> bobbo: we'll extend edit-patch to just apply the patch and created debian/applied-patches and put it there
<bobbo> dholbach, awesome, I'll get that done after the session
<dholbach> super
 * bobbo waves at karyo 
<karyo> how do I do that?
<bobbo> "/me"
 * karyo waves
 * karyo thanks bobbo
<nigelbabu> bobbo, dholbach: Awesome session!
<dholbach> it's all bobbo's doing :)
<nigelbabu> With that, the number of patches hit 1650!
<nigelbabu> I should review some patches today to make it < 1600 today
<bobbo> nigelb, 1600 is easily possible :P
<bobbo> nigelbabu, if we can do it before I go to sleep I can stick it in my daily progress blog, that'd look pretty awesome
<nigelbabu> nigelbabu: gimme a few hours to get home and start reviewing
<nigelbabu> Also, you'll be around after you're 1 week in canonical too right?
<bobbo> nigelbabu, should be, I'll be in school but I don't have any exams or anything so I'll have a ton of free time
<nigelbabu> \o/
<dholbach> log is up at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs
 * dholbach now needs to take care of a few other things
<dholbach> bbiab
<nigelbabu> later folks, leaving for home
<karyo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/547225
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 547225 in poppler (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evince fails to properly display this "type" of pdf (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Fix committed]
<karyo> what tag should I apply?
<karyo> seems like the fix originates from upstream
<\vish> !test
<ubot4> hrm?
<bobbo> argh why is it when I'm testing a feature that requires a patchsys I can never find a package that uses one and when I'm testing a feature that requires no patchsys, I can never find one without one
<bobbo> dholbach, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/657
<dholbach> bobbo: awesome - that looks great - you should add a changelog entry
<bobbo> dholbach, to debian/changelog?
<dholbach> yep
<bobbo> it's basically included by what mvo wrote on Monday
<dholbach> ah ok
<bobbo> he put "support adding existing patches (e.g. from launchpad)"
<dholbach> is debian/applied-patches going to be used even if I don't use a patch system at all and don't have an existing patch?
<bobbo> no, it's only touched when edit-patch is give an existing patch
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> wonder if it'd make sense to also do it when there's no patch given
<dholbach> probably not
<dholbach> … although
<dholbach> it might make sense if people care enough to add the patch tagging guidelines
<dholbach> but anyway
<dholbach> we should probably be good now :D
<bobbo> yeah, that seems to be it working pretty well, there's probably some minor stuff I could sort but bash fries my brain :D
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> mvo chose it so we could maybe get it  into devscripts at some stage
<dholbach> I started it in python
<dholbach> and he did it all the legwork to get it into shell
<bobbo> I've not worked in shell for a long time, I'm a total Python man at heart :D
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> everything else is a bit of a pain :)
<daker> dholbach, i want to see the result :)
<dholbach> daker: sorry, I was in what felt like 50000 conversations since we talked
<dholbach> I'll have a look at it now
<daker> :) oki take your time
<dholbach> daker: I hardcoded all of them
<dholbach> daker: bobbo.me.uk still doesn't work
<daker> well there is something wrong here :
<daker> i/* Ubuntu Reviews Gadget */
<daker> remove the "i"
<dholbach> ugh
<dholbach> done, still broken :)
<bobbo> I get the same results in a plain test HTML file, so it's not my stylesheets killing it
<daker> no dholbach rehardcod all of them
<bobbo> dholbach, http://pastebin.com/5nbcV8v6
<bobbo> that's them all hardcoded and it works on my system
<daker> <daker> var gadget ='<link rel="stylesheet" href="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/default.css" type="text/css" media="screen">'+
<daker> <daker> '<div id="badge">'+
<daker> <daker> '<div id="ubuntu-reviewers-logo"></div>'+
<daker> <daker> '<div id="ubuntu-logo"></div>'+
<daker> <daker> '<div id="progress-bar"><div id="bar" style="width:10%">10%</div></div>'+
<daker> <daker> '<div id="percentage">10%</div>'+
<daker> <daker> '<div id="ubuntu-review-team"><img src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/images/3.png"><a href="http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-review" target="_blank">Powered by Ubuntu Review Gadget</a></div>'+
<daker> <daker> '</div>';
<daker> <daker> document.write(gadget);
<daker> <daker> and in the default.css you should replace all the "images/" by "http://daniel.holba.ch/review/images/"
<daker> <daker> that's all :)
<dholbach> (script ran in the meantime)
<bobbo> 11% wooot
<daker> listen
<daker> put that line :
<daker> v
<daker> <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/default.css" type="text/css" media="screen">
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<bobbo> got it working on my site
<bobbo> daker and the uber-bar of review awesomeness get a mention in the daily update blog
<dholbach> bobbo: *I* got it working on your site - your 0wned!
<dholbach> ;-)
 * dholbach shuts up - it's 30°C in here, I can't think straight
<daker>  '<div id="ubuntu-review-team"><img src="http://daniel.holba.ch/review/images/3.png"><a href="http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-review" target="_blank">Powered by Ubuntu Review Gadget</a></div>'+
<dholbach> thanks a bunch daker and bobbo
<daker> add this
<daker> missing the '~'
<bobbo> dholbach, do you want me to put it in the wiki for you?
<dholbach> daker: maybe link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam instead?
<dholbach> bobbo: that'd be sweet
<daker> oki as you like
<dholbach> super
<daker> just to correct the link
<dholbach> yep
<daker> other thing we can add later is to put on the left the number of patches or something like that
<dholbach> fixed now
<dholbach> at least on http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html
<dholbach> on bobbo's site it's cached
<dholbach> this looks GREAT
<dholbach> thanks a bunch daker
<dholbach> thanks bobbo
 * bobbo isn't using dholbach's code yet, still using my own to grab it
<dholbach> ah ok
<daker> \o/
<daker> no problem :)
<bobbo> woot, using dholbach's code works :D
<bobbo> dholbach, for the wiki, how often will that script run to update the numbers?
<dholbach> every 20 minutes
<bobbo> epic
<vish> woot! daker
<daker> \o/
<bobbo> that's it on the wiki, too
<vish> bobbo: dholbach: what do you think of having the "patches reviewed" as in done on the top left ?
<dholbach> vish: I have no opinion - if you want to change and think it looks better: sure
<bobbo> vish, if it could fit in without making it look too full/messy, sounds awesome
<vish> the number would keep rising and look insane :D
<vish> daker: ^  probably the same font size as the % would do ..?  "XXX Reviewed"
<daker> bobbo, where ?
<daker> yes
<bobbo> daker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<daker> reviews = total - in queue ?
<vish> daker: what are all the numbers we are getting now?
<vish> from the scripts
<vish> daker: nvm , the total - in queue == done was what i meant :D
<dholbach> well done guys
<daker> dholbach, the .js file is generated with python ?
<dholbach> daker: yes
<dholbach> let me show you
<dholbach> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-reviewers/ubuntu-review-overview/trunk/annotate/head:/countdown.py
<dholbach> line 9 to 23
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<nigelb> cyphermox: poke
<bobbo> @patchcount
<patchbot> bobbo: Total: 2280     Left in Queue: 2016     11.6% complete
<seb128> the count is weird
<nigelb> ugh, I didn't go through dholbach's code
<nigelb> its higher than what it should be
<seb128> or it doesn't match the path to be reviewed list in the topic
<nigelb> seb128: working on it now :)
<seb128> ok
<cyphermox> nigelb: poke
<nigelb> cyphermox: I was wondering if you'd like to take a class at ubuntu user days
<bobbo> I'm going to call it a day here, have a good evening everyone :)
<nigelb> bobbo: night
<cyphermox> nigelb: did you already have a specific subject in mind?
<nigelb> cyphermox: " Choosing hardware that works with Ubuntu
<cyphermox> oooh
<nigelb> cyphermox: like it? ;)
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> how did you know I'd be interested?
<nigelb> I know you're working on hardware certification at canonical ;)
<nigelb> You did tell me last time I talked to you.  I remember things. :)
 * cyphermox is starting to wonder just how much nigelb knows about him ;)
<cyphermox> ah, i see ;)
 * nigelb just has good memory :)
<nigelb> ok, so the schedule is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/lucid
<nigelb> is 0200 UTC okay with you? or do you want to go in between?
<cyphermox> let me translate that
<cyphermox> 0200 UTC is reasonable
<nigelb> ok, I'll put you down for 0200 :)
<nigelb> thanks for helping out, the event is on 10th July
<cyphermox> that time ends up being on July 11th though, no?
<cyphermox> (UTC)
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> but it should still be 12th for you
<cyphermox> yes, still the 10th
<nigelb> err 10th, yeah
<bobbo> http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/planet-ubuntu/operation-cleansweep-day-four-update <-- Day 4 update
<daker> \o/
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> @patchcount
<patchbot> nigelb: Total: 2279     Left in Queue: 2014     11.6% complete
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: morning!
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I proposed a merge, accept it only if you think its the right thing to do
<nigelbabu> even I'm not sure yet
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> I'll have a look later on
<dholbach> I'll have a busy day today :)
<dholbach> brb
<bobbo> good morning everyone!
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Also, can you put copyright notice on the scripts you've written? The news team would like to derive from the report script that we wrote
<dholbach> hola bobbo
<dholbach> nigelbabu: which license did you put the whole project under?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: just put a LICENSE or COPYING file in there
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I put the whole project under GPL v3
<nigelbabu> I'll put all scripts copyright you, canonical (since it was done during your paid hours)
<dholbach> I personally am happy with whatever
 * bobbo is not understanding the new ubuntu-sponsors team
<dholbach> bobbo: why?
<bobbo> dholbach, it's basically a merge of u-u-s and u-m-s right?
<dholbach> yes
<bobbo> but am I still confined to uploading packages in universe?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html could help you I guess :)
<dholbach> the "origin" column
<bobbo> okay :) This archive re-org stuff has gone right over my head, not been around enough to keep track of it all :D
<dholbach> bobbo: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=684
<dholbach> bobbo: it's really not very complicated
<bobbo> dholbach, ah okay, now I read about it, it's making sense :D
<dholbach> :-)
<bobbo> so there's to be no distinction between a MOTU and a core-dev, or am I misreading that?
<dholbach> bobbo: there is, in terms of upload rights
<dholbach> motus can still upload all the unseeded stuff and core-devs everything
<dholbach> bobbo: is there anything I should clarify in the blog post or somewhere else?
<bobbo> dholbach, I couldn't understand the qa.ubuntu.com list but as a MOTU I can touch anything "unseeded"?
<dholbach> bobbo: yes
<dholbach> bobbo: what's unclear there?
<dholbach> bobbo: the main reason for this overview is: the world is more granular than just "*verse" and "main/restricted" now
<bobbo> dholbach, nothing's really unclear, I just wasn't sure which packagesets each group of developers could touch
<dholbach> bobbo: so instead having a -sru -release and -sponsors team for every odd packageset, we have one team (makes the process easier) and an overview where people can see where the package is in
<BlackZ> dholbach: there's a problem with a patch, I'm looking at it right now
<BlackZ> (xchat)
<dholbach> bobbo: core-dev: everything, packageset/package uploaders can upload their stuff, motus the unseeded stuff
<dholbach> BlackZ: take it easy - I have a couple of other things to do now, so I can take a look at it later on again
<bobbo> dholbach, awesome, that's what I was a bit confused about (sorry, not had my morning coffee yet)
<BlackZ> dholbach: are you subscribed to the bug?
<dholbach> bobbo: that's something that'll be big in harvest too
<dholbach> BlackZ: please subscribe me
<BlackZ> dholbach: OK
<dholbach> bobbo: you can just select the "unseeded packageset" and it'll show you all the stuff you can do there
<bobbo> dholbach, that awesome :D
<dholbach> yeah :)
<bobbo> dholbach, is the process for becoming a core-dev going to change? (sorry for all the questions)
<dholbach> bobbo: ask away :)
<dholbach> bobbo: the process for all applications is the same
<dholbach> luckily :)
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<bobbo> awesome, I was thinking of attempting to get into core-dev if I have time over the summer
<bobbo> dunno if I'm hardcore enough yet, though :D
<dholbach> if you're not, you'll soon get there :)
<dholbach> the most important thing is always to know when to say "errrr, better not"
<bobbo> it was either core-dev or DM I was going to try for, but using the Debian BTS this week ... :(
<bobbo> 20 patches before lunch, not a bad morning :D
<dholbach> bobbo: NICE
<nigelbabu> what? where?
<nigelbabu> ah, 20 patches.  NICE :)
 * nigelbabu hugs irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bobbo> haha :D
<bobbo> they're starting to get more time consuming, all the really low hanging fruit has been done already :D
<nigelbabu> never say that low hanging fruit is done.  even when patch day was going on, we were thinking that way, really, it never gets over.  you can't find any that apparent
 * dholbach → lunch
<dholbach> nigelbabu: merged
 * bobbo guesses he better start writing up his end of week wrap-up report soon :(
<nigelbabu> dholbach: awesome, so the numbers are going to drastically change
<nigelbabu> I didn't want to take a call on that, hence left to you :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: they should be updated now
<dholbach> on the report and on the meter
<nigelbabu> \o/
<nigelbabu> 12% \o?
<nigelbabu> \o/ :)
<bobbo> woot Chrome just crashed and took my almost-finished blog post with it
<bobbo> Final review blog post of the week: http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/planet-ubuntu/operation-cleansweep-day-five-and-weeks-roundup
<dholbach> hey jono
<bobbo> hey jono :)
<dholbach> jono: <bobbo> Final review blog post of the week: http://bobbo.me.uk/index.php/planet-ubuntu/operation-cleansweep-day-five-and-weeks-roundup
<jono> hey!
<dholbach> jono: join me in telling this young gentleman how awesome he is
<dholbach> bobbo: YOU'RE AWESOME
<jono> dholbach, bobbo sweet!
<jono> thanks for being so good this week bobbo :)(
<jono> expect a great review :)
<bobbo> thanks guys :D
<bobbo> I'll write up a more detailed review and email you it later on :)
<bobbo> haha, what a surprise, Maverick doesn't like my scanner and my Windows 7 partition is dead, my review sheet may need to be sent to you in a few days, dholbach
<dholbach> alright - that's totally fine
<dholbach> I wis you all the best with that :-/
<bobbo> dholbach, haha, I was planning on doing a Windows 7 install after work because I need Photoshop for my photography, so I should be able to send it in a day or two
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> take it easy :)
<bobbo> dholbach, awesome :)
<dholbach> I call it a day now - have a great WE!
<bobbo_> bye dholbach!
<dholbach> bye bobbo_
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-06-13
<vish> nigelb: what happened to bot updating the topic?
<vish> no patchbot :(
<nigelb> vish: I need to talk to bobbo tomorrow
<nigelb> I'll plug patchbots plugin to ubottu
<nigelb> and the topic thingy needs to be written, need to talk to jussi or nhandler tomorrow
<jussi> hrm?
<vish> nigelb: ^ ;)
<nigelb> jussi: the bot plugin, I'll poke you tomorrow
<nigelb> vish: I still need to write the plugin
<vish> oh
<nigelb> I'll get what bobbo wrote and modify that to add to topic
<nperry> Right, finally going to find a bug to test :)
<nperry> I take it its ok instead of marking a patch as need work, if its a quick one to sort out myself?
